# Gartenbewässerung mit siemens logo



## RetoF (30 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hatte eine super Idee meine Gartenbewässerung auf ein neues Level zu bringen, leider bin ich mit der Programmierung Logo überfordert. 
Da ich neu Anwender bin hoffe ich bei euch Hilfe zu bekommen. 
Bis jetzt funktioniert meine Bewässerung mit einem mechanischen Gardena Wasserverteiler 1197 (hat 6 Kanäle die mechanisch weiterschalten), einem Schrittschaltrelais, einem Taster, und einem Magnetventil. Leider muss ich für jeden Kanal beim Taster einschalten und nach Ablauf der Zeit drei Minuten warten bis ich den nächsten Kanal starten kann.
Deswegen wollte ich das ganze mit einer Siemens Logo steuern damit ich nur einmal starten muss oder per App (wird ins Hausnetzwerk eingebunden)steuern kann.

Meine Idee war das:

Das Programm startet (via Taster Impuls oder per App), der erste Kanal läuft (Zeit individuell einstellbar) danach 3 min Pause, der zweite Kanal startet (Zeit individuell einstellbar) danach 3 min Pause und so weiter bis zum 6 Kanal danach die Anlage abschaltet und wieder auf Kanal eins geht. Bei einem Unterbruch oder Unterbruch mit dem Taster sollte die Anlage beim nächsten Kanal weitermachen da der Wasserverteiler mechanisch weiterschaltet ohne Wasserdruck. Da ich erst drei der 6 Kanäle des Gardena Wasserverteiler brauche sollte bei einem Zeitwert von 0 der Kanal ignoriert werden.

Eingesetztes Material:
1 Taster 230Volt
1Magnetventil 230Volt
1 Gardena Wasserverteiler 1197
1 Siemens Logo 230RCE FW:V1.08.01

Besten Dank für eure Zeit und euren Input wie ich das Problem lösen kann.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins 2017

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Reto


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Dezember 2016)

Ich muss zugeben das ist nicht mein Bereich. Ich kenne weder die Funktionsweise und die Beschaltung des Gardena teils. Daher von meiner Seite ein paar fragen. 
Was muss in welcher Form an das Gardena Teil weiter gegeben werden ?
Das Magnetventil ist wo angeschlossen ?
Was wird an die ein und Ausgänge der Logo (noch) angeschlossen ?
Wie soll unterschieden werden ob der Kanal starten soll, überspringen soll oder abbrechen soll wenn du nur einen Taster verwendest (Bsp. kurz ist immer Start 3sek Drücken = Pause, 5 sec komplett Abbruch)
Bei mir es es schon paar Monate her das ich was mit ner Logo 8 gemacht habe. Aber damals war das Wort App in meinen Augen etwas hoch gegriffen. Da man dort nur das Textdisplay simuliert hat. 
Ich weiß bei der ganz neuen Version ist auch Modbus mit drinnen, aber ich denke das du das wohl eher nicht nutzen wirst wenn Logo Standart schon Probleme bereitet oder ?
Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## RetoF (30 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dr.MirakulixX

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Zu deinen Fragen:
An den Gardena Verteiler wird keine Information weitergeleitet, weil der Verteiler rein mechanisch mit dem Wasserdruck funktioniert, sobald der Wasserdruck ansteht läuft er z.B. auf Kanal 1 sobald der Wasserdruck abstellt geht er auf den nächsten Kanal weiter ( deswegen die 3 min. pause).
Das Magnetventil ist in der Wasserleitung zum Garten installiert, baulich nicht anders lösbar und der Verteilet ist im garten vergraben.
Es wird nur der Taster am Eingang eins angeschlossen und am ersten Ausgang das Magnetventil.
Der Taster sollte nur den Start geben für den Ablauf der Programmierung. Ein zweiter Impuls sollte nur im Notfall den Stop der anlage herbeiführen ( Kinder im Garten oder defekte Leitungen oder Sprinkler).
Das mit der App war nur eine Idee  zum Starten und den Zeitwert der einzelnen Kanäle zu verändern. Die Pausen müssen nicht verändert werden.

Nochmal Danke für Deine Hilfe.

Freundliche Grüsse

Reto


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ohne mir da schon Details überlegt zu haben hast du in etwa sowas vor. 
Eingang 1 kommt. 
Ausgang 1 kommt für Zeit xy. 
Nach der Zeit xy schaltet Ausgang 1 aus. 
3 min Pause. 
Ausgang 1 geht wieder an aber jetzt für die Zeit xy2. 
Und so weiter ?


----------



## RetoF (30 Dezember 2016)

Du siehst es richtig!
Leider habe ich den richtigen weg nicht gefunden, wenn ein Notstop eintritt das er sich merkt wo er war und das er beim nächsten Kanal wieder fortfährt (eigentlich wie eine vorgesehene Pause von 3 min).


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Dezember 2016)

Und weiter gehts dann Automatisch ? Oder nach weiterem Tastendruck ?
Deine größte Herausforderung ist ja gerade eher die Zeit Zuweisung der Dauer zu dem entsprechenden Vorgang. 
Dein Notfall Stopp würde ich über eine art Pause realisieren. Aber erst wenn zB min 2sec deine Taste gedrückt wurde.


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2016)

Anbei mal ein Vorschlag:





Es gibt die beiden Timer B004 für die Pausenzeit und B007 für die Laufzeiten der einzelnen Funktionen. 
Ersterer ist fest eingestellt, während der Zweite seine jeweilige Laufzeit von den Analogmuxxen zugeteilt bekommt.
Diese ist somit vom Zählerstand B008 abhängig und wird über die analogen Schwellwertschalter ausgewählt.
Wenn B007 zu Ende gelaufen ist oder über den Taster auf Stop gestellt wird, beginnt immer die Pausenzeit zu laufen, um dem Gardena-Teil das saubere Weiterschalten zu ermöglichen, und der Zähler geht gleichzeitig auf die nächste Zeitvorgabe.

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, wie das Gardena-Teil bei 0-Zeiten weiterschaltet? Das kann der TE aber sicher ausprobieren.
Wenn man das Gardena-Teil auch so einstellen kann, dass es nur zwischen den ersten 3 Ausgängen umschaltet, kann man den Zählerausgang von jetzt 6 auf 3 umstellen und es werden nur die ersten 3 Zeiten berücksichtigt. Wäre die einfachere Lösung.


Momentan stehen beide Zeiten zu Testzwecken auf Sekunden. Entweder größere Sekundenwerte eingeben oder auf Minuten umstellen.
Ich würde die Werte der Analogmuxxe dann noch auf einen Meldetext zum Einstellen geben.
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.


----------



## RetoF (30 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, Ich würde den manuellen Tastendruck bevorzugen, weil ich dann zu 100 % sicher bin, dass nichts mehr im Weg ist oder defekt ist.

Besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## RetoF (30 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Hucki

im Voraus danke auch Dir herzlich für deine Hilfe.
Du hast recht das Gardena Teil ist mechanisch einstellbar von 1 Kanal bis 6 Kanäle.Meine Überlegung war, dass ich die Programmierung so einfacher an die eingestellten mechanischen Kanäle anpassen kann. Deine Lösung mit dem Zählerausgang hört sich besser an. Bin halt nur ein Laie, nicht wie Ihr Profis.

Werde morgen mal das Programm anschauen und ausprobieren.

Dank und Gruss


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2016)

Mir sagte übrigens Deine Firmwareversion oben nicht so viel. Hatte auch nicht die Muße, nachzuschauen, da das für das Programm nicht entscheidend war.
Ich hab' einfach die erste Version der 0BA8 (0BA8.Standard) ausgewählt. Eventuell musst Du über Extas->Geräteauswahl auf die 2. Version (LOGO! 8.FS4) umschalten.


----------



## piksieben (31 Dezember 2016)

Hallo RetoF,

das wird so nicht funktionieren. Du wirst ein zweites Ventil brauchen.

1. Wenn Du das Ventil vor dem Wasserverteiler einbaust schaltet der Verteiler jedesmal bei einem Wasserstop (Ventil zu) bzw. nach Wasser widerkehr (Ventil auf) weiter
2. Wenn Du das Ventil hinter dem Wasserverteiler einbaust hast Du zwar die Stop Funktion, aber der Wasserverteiler schaltet nicht weiter.

Lösung

Baue ein Ventil (Y1) vor und ein Ventil (Y2) nach dem Wasserverteiler ein. Mit Y1 schaltest Du den Wasserverteiler weiter und
mit Y2 hast Du eine Stop oder Pausen Funktion.

Das Programm von hucki musst Du dann nur noch an gleichen.

Hatte das gleiche Problem, auch mit einer Logo und dem gleichen Wasserverteiler von Gardena

Meine Gartenbewässerung läuft ich jetzt über S7 1200.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Piksieben




Wünsche allen Usern, Benutzer und Administratoren, die hier sehr viel Zeit ins Forum stecken, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2017


----------



## RetoF (31 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Hucki

Danke für deine Arbeit ohne Euch währe ich nie so weitgekommen!

Ich habe die Deine Arbeit getestet und Bewundert!

Mir ist aufgefallen das das Programm nach dem Start immer weiterläuft ohne nach dem letzten Stepp bevor er wieder auf Kanal 1 geht zu stoppen. Nach einem Notstop merkt er sich nicht wo er war oder sehe ich das falsch? Ist es auch möglich die Zeiten der einzelnen Stepps individuell einzustellen( Zum Beispiel Kanal 1 10min. / Kanal 2 20min / Kanal 3 15min. u.s.w)  deswegen ist es wichtig das er sich immer merkt wo er war, ansonsten kommt das Gardena Teil nicht nach und der Garten wird an den falschen Orten mit den falschen Zeiten gewässert.

Ich will Dich nicht Beleidigen mit den obengenannten Feststellungen, wie gesagt ohne Dich währe ich immer noch weit entfernt von einer Automatisierung.

Herzlichen Dank nochmals und einen guten rutsch in 2017

Reto

Bin nun die nächsten Stunden nicht mehr im Forum.


----------



## hucki (31 Dezember 2016)

RetoF schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das das Programm nach dem Start immer weiterläuft ohne nach dem letzten Stepp bevor er wieder auf Kanal 1 geht zu stoppen.


Sollte es das?
Hab' ich so nicht heraus gelesen.
Eine Verbindung vom Merker M2 zum R(eset) des Stromstossschalters B001 sollte einen Stop bewirken.





RetoF schrieb:


> Nach einem Notstop merkt er sich nicht wo er war oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ich hab' die Remanenz des Zählers B008 aktiviert. Damit sollte selbst ein längerer Stromausfall kein Rücksetzen des Zählers bewirken.
Also nein, der Zähler merkt sich seinen Stand!

Das kannst Du auch in der Simulation testen, wenn Du dort auf das grüne Steckersymbol in der unteren Leiste klickst.
Bei Beenden der Simulation wird natürlich wieder gelöscht. Das entspricht nicht dem Abschalten der echten LOGO!.





RetoF schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich die Zeiten der einzelnen Stepps individuell einzustellen (Zum Beispiel Kanal 1 10min. / Kanal 2 20min / Kanal 3 15min. u.s.w)


Dafür sind jeweils die Werte V2 & V3 in den Analog-Muxxen B017 - B019 vorgesehen.



Mit dem Starttaster kannst Du auch stoppen und Dir die Funktion der Auswahl in den Analogmuxxen ansehen.
Ich hoffe, Du hast den Download unter meinem Post verwendet und nicht das Programm vom Bild nachgebaut. Bei Letzerem können sich leicht Fehler einschleichen, da ich im Bild die Analogverweise ausgeblendet habe.


----------



## hucki (31 Dezember 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Eine Verbindung vom Merker M2 zum R(eset) des Stromstossschalters B001 sollte einen Stop bewirken.
> ..., da ich im Bild die Analogverweise ausgeblendet habe.


Die beiden Sachen umgesetzt bzw. sichtbar gemacht:





Achja, was mir selber grad mal so aufgefallen ist:
Die Werte heißen innerhalb der Analogmuxxe V2 & V3 während sie außerhalb P2 & P3 und nicht V... heißen, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
 Keine Ahnung warum das so ist.


----------



## RetoF (1 Januar 2017)

Lieber Hucki
Ganz lieben Dank für Deine Arbeit, die du perfekt gemacht hast. Die Simulationen laufen ohne Probleme so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe aber schon Stunden verbraten habe und es nicht hinbekommen habe.
Wie kann ich mich erkenntlich zeigen? Es ist mir ein Anliegen, dass ich dir gebührend danken kann. 
Liebe Grüsse Reto


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2017)

RetoF schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich erkenntlich zeigen? Es ist mir ein Anliegen, dass ich dir gebührend danken kann.


Du hast schon alles richtig gemacht.
Durch den Druck auf den richtigen Button hast Du dem restlichen Forum mitgeteilt, dass ich Dir behilflich sein konnte.
Das ist vollkommen ausreichend und mehr als die meisten Hilfesuchenden tun.


Und wenn Du dadurch Erfahrungen sammeln konntest und diese vlt. irgendwann mit anderen Hilfesuchenden hier teilen kannst, wirst Du auch noch dem Motto des Forums gerecht.


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2017)

Ich würde übrigens an Deiner Stelle noch ein ODER-Glied vor dem Reset-Eingang des Zählers B008 einfügen und dort einen weiteren Tastereingang drauf geben.
So kannst Du den Zähler auch geziehlt auf 0 zurück setzen, falls Zähler und Gardena doch mal auseinander laufen sollten.


----------

